# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Что такое WinPE?

## gochik

Прежде чем мы приступим к созданию Windows Live CD, я вкратце расскажу что это такое. Windows Live CD - это загрузочный диск, построенный на основе дистрибутива Windows XP/2003. Windows Live CD является хорошей предустановочной платформой, но наиболее полно его потенциал раскрывается при выполнении спасительно-восстановительных действий. Снабдив такой диск приложениями и утилитами можно выполнять разнообразные задачи:

    * Форматировать имеющиеся разделы жесткого диска и создавать новые
    * Выполнять любые операции с файлами на логических дисках с файловыми системами FAT и NTFS
    * Редактировать реестр установленной ОС Windows
    * Осуществлять проверку на вирусы и/или шпионские программы
    * Создавать новые учетные записи и менять пароли у уже существующих
    * Иметь доступ к ресурсам локальной сети и сети Интернет
    * Проводить тестирование и диагностику RAM, HDD, CPU

Это далеко не полный список того, что можно делать имея под рукой Windows Live CD. Функциональность диска определяет пользователь в момент сборки, но прежде чем перейти к рассказу об этом процессе, давайте немного поговорим о терминологии.
WinPE, BartPE и XPE

Погружаясь в мир Windows Live CD вы неизбежно столкнетесь с аббревиатурами вынесенными в заголовок. Я вкратце поясню, что каждая из них означает.

WinPE - Windows Preinstallation Environment (предустановчная среда Windows) целиком и полностью является детищем Microsoft. Ввиду лицензионных ограничений ее могут использовать только корпоративные пользователи и OEM сборщики компьютеров (HP, Sony, и т.д.). Последние применяют WinPE для развертывания образов операционных систем конечным пользователем (OEM установка) или для восстановления системы к фабричному состоянию при помощи так называемых Repair CDs. В WinPE отсутствует меню доступа к функциям среды и оперировать ей приходится через командную строку. Вышеупомянутые лицензионные ограничения вкупе с ограниченной функциональностью не могли способствовать популярности WinPE у широких масс. Истинная популярность к предустановочной среде пришла с появлением BartPE.

BartPE - Bart`s Preinstallation Environment, создана человеком по имени Bart Lagerweij. Посмотрев на WinPE он задумался насколько сложно будет создать на основе дистрибутива Windows XP/2003 аналогичную среду, не ограниченную лицензионными препятствиями. Как на своем сайте говорит Bart, он никогда бы не взялся за проект, если бы знал сколько времени и сил на него понадобится. Так или иначе, именно Bart создал BartPE - среду, которой может воспользоваться любой обладатель [лицензионного] дистрибутива Windows XP/2003. BartPE не попадает под лицензионные ограничения Microsoft и обладает меню (nu2menu), обеспечивающим простой доступ к приложениям и утилитам диска. Однако, не только это обеспечило популярность проекта. Главным достоинством BartPE является возможность расширения ее функциональности за счет плагинов. Как результат, многие пользователи BartPE начали делать и публиковать плагины, а также обмениваться идеями по их созданию.

Попросту говоря, плагин - это один или несколько файлов обеспечивающих функциональность приложения в среде BartPE. Само приложение может и не входить в состав плагина; в таком случае подразумевается, что у пользователя оно есть. Пользователь может выбирать какие из имеющихся в наличии плагинов устанавливать используя графический интерфейс программы pebuilder. Эта программа осуществляет сбор нужных файлов, из директорий указанных пользователем и создает загрузочный ISO образ BartPE. Выбранные пользователем приложения включается в состав Live CD на этапе построения ISO образа. Подробнее о работе с pebuilder вы узнаете из следующих статей, а пока несколько слов об очень интересном плагине XPE.

XPE - XP+PE, плагин для BartPE, созданный человеком по имени Gianluigi Tiesi. Целью плагина является сделать BartPE максимально похожей на Windows XP как внешне, так и функционально. В отличии от большинства плагинов для BartPE, XPE по сути не является приложением, с которым пользователь работает интерактивно. Упрощенно говоря, XPE преобразует BartPE, обеспечивая последней дополнительную функциональность. Учитывая наличие у XPE собственной оболочки (фактически explorer), можно рассматривать XPE как отдельную среду. Проводя аналогию с автомобильным тюнингом, скажу так: если BartPE - Mercedes, то XPE - Brabus :) Поэтому на сайтах и форумах, посвященных Windows Live CD, люди просто используют термин "XPE", а не "BartPE с XPE", говоря о своем диске.

XPE тестировался только с Windows XP SP2 и Windows 2003. Если у вас Windows XP Gold или SP1, то вам нужно интегрировать SP2 в дистрибутив.

Поскольку мы будем использовать XPE для создания нашего Windows Live CD, то я рассмотрю плагин немножко подробнее. Для удобства конфигурирования XPE разбит на несколько плагинов, выбор которых можно осуществить в pebuilder:

    * Windows XPE v. 1.0.x - oсновной плагин, содержащий элементы Еxplorer и Internet Еxplorer.
    * Windows XPE Crypto - поддержка HTTPS для Internet Explorer
    * Windows XPE Defaults - настройки XPE по умолчанию
    * Windows XPE DirectX - поддержка DirectX
    * Windows XPE Help System - поддержка .hlp/.chm файлов
    * Windows XPE MMC - поддержка MMC (рабочие модули: управление дисками, дефрагментатор, диспетчер устройств, журнал событий
    * Windows XPE PnP and Multimedia - поддержка аудио/видео, частично USB
    * Windows XPE Windows Media Player- поддержка Windows Media Player
    * Windows XPE WMI - поддержка WMI (требуется время на создания repository; плагин по умолчанию отключен).
    * Windows XPE Customizations - настройки внешнего вида XPE, вносимые пользователем в файл специальный INF файл

О тонкостях настройки XPE мы, надеюсь, поговорим в будущих статьях, если тема Live CD вызовет у вас интерес. Думаю, что вы устали от предисловий и готовы перейти к делу. Однако, я бы хотел сказать пару слов об уровне сложности создания Live CD.
Уровень сложности

Создание базового Windows XPE Live CD на основе инструкций, изложенных в наших статьях, является очень несложной задачей. Также несложно добавить готовые плагины. Создание собственных плагинов для приложений не требующих установки несколько сложнее, однако вполне выполнимо даже без предварительной подготовки. Значительно труднее создать плагин для приложений, которым требуется установка и создание определенных записей в реестре. Что же касается изменения внешнего вида XPE, то тут понадобится базовое знание английского языка и реестра Windows.

----------


## Alex_Ltd

спасибо за пост.:)

----------


## Новокаин

очень полезный пост.. с нетерпением жду продолжения

----------


## Botanig

http://forum.oszone.net/thread-48558.html
Всё уже разжёвано!

----------

